

Will Windows 10, DirectX 12 mean a golden age for PC gamers? - giantdungenous
http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2015/01/21/windows-10-nvidia-dx12/

======
TD-Linux
Maybe a golden age for nVidia profits, but to me it seems that PC gaming is
already in a golden age. Wide availability of DRM free games, as well as
incredibly convenient distribution of games (Steam), seems to be a good sign.

In addition, while typical console AAA games probably don't do as well on PC,
many other games are doing enormously well. For example:
[http://steamgraph.net/index.php?action=graph&appid=42690q730...](http://steamgraph.net/index.php?action=graph&appid=42690q730&from=0)

~~~
_random_
If I could play mainstream indie titles from Steam in a touch-friendly manner
on a tablet... Man, I would throw my CandyCrushClanClash-infested iPad and
Nexus right into a fire barrel.

------
greggyb
It's interesting to see this from Nvidia, as the tighter coupling of Xbox and
PC gaming under Windows 10 seems likely to push gaming performance toward AMD.

Xbox One (and most other consoles) utilize AMD APUs for processing/graphics,
and with a unified OS, it seems it will become much lower cost for developers
to optimize toward AMD's architecture and for their Mantle API.

I understand that Nvidia will still remain competitive in the PC market, but
this leads to potential for interesting developments in graphics processing
space.

